# Parabolic vs Flat Reflector difference



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Typically i like to have 3wpg with parabolic reflectors like AH supply. However someone game me 36 inch VHO for more 65 tall so i have used them. Unfortunantly i ordered a reflector but it turns out it is not parabolic but flat with one inch angled sides. Should i get the parabolic reflectors and reinstall the lights with that???? its a tall tank so i am worried about penetration. Here is the parabolic reflector

Saltwater Aquarium Supplies > Lighting > Accessories > Reflectors > For Flo. (VHO, PC) > Coralife 36 Inch Aqua Mirror Expandable Reflector


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're really worried about penetration to the bottom, you should go with single-bulb reflectors. These fit over each bulb individually and are best for directing the most light from each bulb into the tank.

The one you linked to fits over multiple bulbs and therefore, won't be as efficient at re-directing light into the tank. 

It just depends on your budget, really...and the space available for your bulbs + reflectors. I'm not very well-versed with VHO setups and VHO reflectors, so if someone else would like to chime in, then please! =)

As for T5's, IceCap SLS reflectors would be your best bet, followed by Sunlight Supply SLR Tek reflectors.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about single bulb reflectors for VHO, does anyone know where i could get some???? BTW i am 5watts shy of 3 WPG so i have high light but i just want to maximize penetration.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A parabolic reflector isn't very effective for a non-point source of light. The best you can do is to redirect the light from the back and sides of the bulbs towards the water. Angled flat reflectors do that ok, and that is what AHS reflectors are - they are not parabolic. The perfect reflector will produce a parallel beam of light, none of which strikes the tank glass, but that isn't really possible.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> I haven't heard anything about single bulb reflectors for VHO, does anyone know where i could get some???? BTW i am 5watts shy of 3 WPG so i have high light but i just want to maximize penetration.


IceCap "SLR" Single Lamp Reflector


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

As a 'reflector fanatic' I believe the following is true:

For *linear tubes*, a pseudo parabolic reflector is optimal. It has a parabolic shape, except for right above the bulb, which has a notched shape to keep from bouncing light right back into the bulb. This is what the reflector shape is on the TekLight and other "optimal" reflectors. There is some sag to the reflectors in this lamp, so they are not perfect, but still much better than most of what is out there commercially. With very careful construction, one could make something better that would produce very close to parallel beams of light.

For *folded tubes*, it's a big mess. Light along the inside of the tube is sent back into the tube. The double thickness and gap between the tube means that no matter what you do, you will lose significant light. AHS does a pretty good job, but with T5 and T5 HO out there now, I think it's time for AHS to abandon Power Compact and move on to producing some truely excellent reflectors for us.

IceCap was the big vendor for top-of-the-line VHO lighting, so I'd bet that their reflector would be very close to optimal.


----------

